# Not to be nit picky..



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

But in this headline from the home page, you proclaim to have a date:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/news-story.php?news_id=40

Yet, none is mentioned in the article.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *But in this headline from the home page, you proclaim to have a date:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/news-story.php?news_id=40
> 
> Yet, none is mentioned in the article. *


Sheeesh.....



The article directs the reader here:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *But in this headline from the home page, you proclaim to have a date:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/news-story.php?news_id=40
> 
> Yet, none is mentioned in the article. *


Now wait a minute.

I knew that I wasn't hallucinating...

:eeps:

Look at the lower portion of the page...

:thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Yes, but the *article* entititled "Wohhhoooo! It's Official!! We have a Date"

Has, in fact, no date.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

O.k. it's fixed...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *O.k. it's fixed...
> 
> *


 I feel so.. I dunno.. VALIDATED. :bow:


----------

